# SCRATCHES SCRATCHES SCRATCHES!!!!



## bigghouse (Nov 26, 2007)

HI EVERY ONE I  HAVE POSTED THIS A FEW TIMES BEFORE AND SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT TO REMOVE SCRATCHES YOU PUT LOSION ON THEM. I TRIED THAT AT IT SLIPPED OUT OF MY HAND AND BROKE INTO A BAGILLION LITTLE PEICES. WHEN I RINCE THEM OFF IN THE HOSE THEY DONT HAVE ANY SCRATCHES ITS ONLY WHEN I CLEAN THEM! HOW DO I CLEAN THEM WITH OUT SCRATCHING THEM AND MAKING THEM SLIPPERY???

 THANKS ANNA


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say just rinse them with water would do the trick. But i would guess they may have been there all ready,
 tumbling would remove most of them


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Scratches can occur from a bottle lying in close association with rusted metal, or in a gravelly situation, but most are the result of sloppy digging techniques. It makes me cringe when I see an amatuer digger raking out a bottle with a three pronged garden tool. You are asking for trouble with the use of those things. Bottles should only be dug out by the use of a small spade tipped peeler tool with care taken to never contact the glass with anything other than your gloved fingers. Another sure fire way to scratch glass is to rub dirt from a bottle to see what the embossing is. Wait until you wash it off with water to read it. If you don't recognize the bottle when it first comes up, be patient, you'll eventually know what the embossing is.

 Light scratches can be removed in the cleaning machine, but deeper ones are a different story. Deep scratches must be removed by hand polishing, an art that few collectors have mastered. Extreme caution is necessary when removing part of the glass surface on antigue bottles. Sometimes, even a slight rise in temperature will cause fragile glass to shatter.

 The best way to avoid scratches is the use of proper tools, with care not to contact the bottle with any metal surface, especially those with sharp edges.


----------



## adshepard (Dec 10, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> The best way to avoid scratches is the use of proper tools, with care not to contact the bottle with any metal surface, especially those with sharp edges.


 
 Underwater most bottles are scratched due to the actions of the sea, sand and gravel.  However in trying not to make things worse when digging them out of the muck and gravel  I use a three-pronged garden tool that is made of some type of composite similar to plastic.  It doesn't scratch glass like metal tools and is really tough.  I beleive it is made by Fiskar(s).  Another bonus is that it is lightweight which makes diving a bit easier.

 Alan


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 10, 2007)

but i dont use any metal tools, i use my hands!! without gloves also!

 anna


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2007)

The bottles are probably scratched before you dug them, the scratches just become apparent when you clean them. 
 Digging without gloves is pretty dangerous. Took me a few good cuts to learn that lesson. You dont want to be known as 9-finger Anna[]


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 10, 2007)

"its all fun and games until u lose an eye- and then its still fun and games!"

 -one eyed alan


----------

